# Annual Brake Fluid and Coolant Flush?



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

Being the obsessive compulsive guy that I am, I'm bringing my car in for annual service and think I should probably have the brake fluid and coolant changed. 

BMW recommends these services at 2 years, but I've seen them both recommended annually. Since BMW is paying for service, I don't trust them to have my best interest in mind. Also, it's believed that you can greatly extend the life of BMW plastic radiators with regular coolant changes and some high performance brake fluid couldn't hurt.

My questions: What should I use? How much?

I should probably pick up my own brake fluid, so I need to know how much to buy for a manual tranny E46 (330i) and recommended brands. 

Coolant is another issue. Non-BMW coolant would be preferred because of price. How much does it take? 

Too bad my tome of a service manual doesn't come on CD.

Thanks,

--gary


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

It is overkill. Unlike some of the other service intervals BMW specs (like the 15K miles oil change), these seem reasonable.

The mere fact that you change them at all over the life of the car puts you ahead of most car owners.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The brake fluid SHOULD be changed.
It really makes a substantial difference.

If you have someone to help you, all you need to do the brake fluid is a soda bottle and some 1/4" ID clear plastic tubing. Otherwise, you should also add the Bav Auto Pressure bleeder.

You can easily change the fluid with 2 litres of brake fluid, but I recommend buying three, just in case disaster strikes. (Like last time I did mine, and my flashlight died while I was trying to close the clutch bleeder valve.)

As far as coolant goes, I can give a well qualified "I don't know."


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

I don’t think it is mechanically necessary as preventive maintenance, but I will definitely flush my brake fluid once or twice a year; just to ensure optimum braking performance and feel.

It only cost $25 (2 Quarts ATE) in fluid and is a very easy procedure to do myself.


----------



## fkafka (Mar 12, 2002)

So how does one dispose of the old brake fluid in an environmentally responsible manner?


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

fkafka said:


> *So how does one dispose of the old brake fluid in an environmentally responsible manner? *


In Prague that's a good question. Many places in the US, such as gas stations or waste recycle centers will take these kinds of "wastes" free of charge. You might ask your local gas station if they will or where you might take it.


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Disposal*



fkafka said:


> *So how does one dispose of the old brake fluid in an environmentally responsible manner? *


That's why I'm probably going to have the dealership do the work. I know where to dispose of used oil, but coolant and brake fluid are a different story.

--gary


----------



## vsvo (Oct 23, 2002)

fkafka said:


> *So how does one dispose of the old brake fluid in an environmentally responsible manner? *


For US locations: http://www.earth911.org/

Enter your zip code to get a list of recycling centers, including gas stations, lube shops, etc. Brake fluid is listed under "Household Hazardous Waste."


----------

